

Tell HN: Posterous/Tumblr is not the easiest way to post anything. - resdirector

(Disclaimer: I'm not an early adopter).<p>I went to Tumblr for the first time just then, expecting to find a text box with a post button and nothing else. I expected to be able to type in my post, press &#60;enter&#62; and it be published to the net with a URL.<p>Neither posterous nor tumblr does this.<p>Instead I must type in an email (I don't want to sign up), close about half a dozen popup boxes (tumblr), navigate to the relevant page, <i>before I can even construct my post</i>.<p>This is <i>not</i> the easiest way to post. Sure, it may be <i>easier</i> than anything else available. But if anyone is interested in actually making the easiest way to post, here's an idea: how about a text-area box with a "post" button.<p>&#60;/pointless rant&#62;
======
revorad
You don't have to sign up every time you post, just the first time.

Posterous doesn't even need a sign up. You can actually just start posting by
typing in a text-area with a post button - your email client that you already
use.

If you know of an easier way, I'd honestly like to know about it.

------
atgm
It wouldn't be associated with an authenticated user, though, so you wouldn't
be able to show other posts by a given author...

Why not just use pastebin or something?

------
deafcheese
If you lower the effort it takes to post to that extent, how would you stop
the site from turning into a massive spam fest?

